# Best quality historical tick data



## TulipFX (2 October 2012)

For those of you who use automated systems and need to test them on high quality historical data you will love this program for downloading true Dukascopy tick data for all pairs.

http://www.strategyquant.com/tickdatadownloader/

For MT4 I recommend investing in Birt's Tick Data Suite.


----------

